# Help with biting!



## mds1971 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm at a crossroads and I don't know what to do...

I have a 6 year old Golden Retriever named Duke that has had biting issues in the past. He bit my son and the foot about four years ago and broke the skin. My son needed two stiches to close the wound. One year ago, he nipped at a neighbor boy and broke skin, but no stiches were needed.

Now the most recent issue. We recently got a small Pug mix (11 weeks old). I was in the kitchen with both of them, but my back was turned. I didn't see what happened, but needless to say, my Retriever bit and the Pug now has a fractured jaw that is going to require surgery. This is going to be very costly! My fiance want me to get rid of my Retriever and I totally see her point with the biting issues.

My problem is I don't want to give his up. We're going through with the surgery and are keeping the Pug. Does ANYONE have ANY advice for me!?! I need help because I am stuggling with this. I have my kids to think about and I know they are going to be VERY upset if I decide to get rid of our Retriever...

Thanks...

Matt


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

First the kids should never be alone with the dog. NEVER. Second you need to find a veterinarian/behaviorist in your area and have them work with the dog. If you can’t find one that is both then have a complete work up done on the dog to see if there are any medical issues present (thyroid, etc.). The behaviorist (not a dog trainer) will probably want to come out to the house to see the dog in his environment and may do so several times to work with you. You have a big issue on your hands since your dog appears to have problems with kids and dogs. This is a dangerous situation.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is probably not what you want to hear, but a 6 year old dog is not going to change. He is going to be very set in his ways and grouchy and snappy... and I would not trust him ever. I would assume he is going to bite again. 

Now considering he's already attacked the pug... and you have kids, I would seriously think about rehoming him. But unless you know of somebody who is very good with dogs and can give him a very good and solid home - no dogs or kids, experienced, etc.... I do not think you have very many options as far as "getting rid" of him. 

Having him put to sleep is another option. 

I can only ask that you do not just dump him with a shelter or random unqualified rescue or humane society.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sadly, your dog is a lawsuit waiting to happen. Not only are your children and their friends at risk, your new puppy may never be safe with your golden. You need a full medical workup on your retriever and an evaluation by a certified animal behaviorist. Personally, I would not keep a dog that I could not trust in my home with children and other small animals. You will need to keep your golden away from all kids and pets until you get an evaluation.


----------



## Eclectic1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Has he been neutered?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

How close are you to Madison? Patricia McConnell founded Dog's Best Friend Training and they provide in-home consultations. I would look there first!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Patricia McConnell is incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

How are things going? We'd love an update!


----------



## mds1971 (Oct 31, 2012)

I've found a home for Duke. A couple with no kids and no other animals. I feel conflicted about this. On one hand I never thought I'd be in this position with Duke, but on the other hand, I feel good that he's going to someone that will give him the attention and exercise he needs. 

He's not a vicious dog and I never thought he was. Duke has a ton of energy and I;m glad someone will be enjoying the second half of his life span! I appreciate everyone's comments and suggestions!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm happy Duke found a good home where he can flourish! I know it can't be easy for you to let him go but I believe you did what was best for Duke. ♥


----------

